# EGO 24" Two Stage



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

EGO will be introducing a new two stage electric. Pretty light duty, as you'd expect. I'd guess it is equivalent to 5 HP, if that. Looks to have a differential. Large tires but small intake and auger.






The web page appears to be gone now. Personally I'm not a fan of EGO. But I think it's clear that this is the direction things are going so it will be interesting to see if Toro can respond with their 60V Flex-Force system, and if Ariens and others can respond at all.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

bisonp said:


> EGO will be introducing a new two stage electric. Pretty light duty, as you'd expect. I'd guess it is equivalent to 5 HP, if that. Looks to have a differential. Large tires but small intake and auger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually they've got it ass backwards. Ariens already tried this with their AMP series, they worked but they were god awful expensive for what you got, and the battery technology is just not there, I don't even think it is now either, nor may it ever be. People have converted them to universal lithium (the rectanlge ones) but they cost $2000 (rich folk's stuff). You pay for what you get I suppose. It's one thing to power little hand tools that need bursts of power for short intermittent duration, It's a whole different thing to run yard equipment for an hour straight in sub zero temps. Can it be done? Yes kinda, Can it be done well enough for commercial guys to switch? I don't think so. If you want the benefits of electric motors in powerful lawn and garden machines, use a cord. Not only will it be much cheaper, but you won't be tied to some soon to be obsolete platform designed with planned obsolescence.
Gasoline works because it contains enormous amounts of BTU's in a lightweight compact liquid form, that and it's widely available, and the cost is so low that it's negligible. It's the maintenance and wear that gets you (and that's not totally eliminated with electrics).


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i have heard ego make some pretty good products. i have heard good things about the snow joe 2 stage machines. i could see batteries being a bit of an issue and maybe not quite being there yet but ego have been doing some pretty cool stuff with batteries. they got a 28AH backpack battery to run there tools. it is more so a commercial thing especially with the price tag that is on it but it is still cool that they are trying it. if companies don't put stuff like this out there they will never learn how to improve them and make better machines for the future.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

crazzywolfie said:


> i have heard ego make some pretty good products. i have heard good things about the snow joe 2 stage machines. i could see batteries being a bit of an issue and maybe not quite being there yet but ego have been doing some pretty cool stuff with batteries. they got a 28AH backpack battery to run there tools. it is more so a commercial thing especially with the price tag that is on it but it is still cool that they are trying it. if companies don't put stuff like this out there they will never learn how to improve them and make better machines for the future.


Yeah $1300 for the backpack ...1. you have to wear a back pack all day, can you say back sweat? 2. They say 1000 charge cycles, so what's that, a buck thirty a charge over the cost of the actual electricity? 3. With gas you get consistent power every time as long as you have good spark, air/fuel delivery, and compression. Will a battery pack have the same power delivery on the 800th charge cycle as it does when brand new (everything is great when brand new). 4. Will they still make that $500 control board in 5 years or will it be NLA like everything else made overseas? 6. They know you know the battery will wear out, what else will wear out that they aren't telling you, and can the average garage mechanic troubleshoot why it's a statue?

Just a few questions people ought to ask themselves before dropping a large wad of cash.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

HillnGullyRider said:


> Just a few questions people ought to ask themselves before dropping a large wad of cash.


at what point did i say the system was perfect? i agree that the batteries may need some work but they are getting better all the time. 50lbs of lithium ion batteries will outperform 50lbs of lead acid batteries. stuff will just get cheaper as they figure out better ways to make it or improve the formula or technology. i know my brushless drill with lithium ion battery out performs a brushed motor drill with ni-cad or ni-mh batteries and charge way quicker. the technology will get there eventually.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

crazzywolfie said:


> arien 520 snow blower 6.5hp swap .


Hey Wolfie, which model 520 do you have? got any pics?


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

crazzywolfie said:


> at what point did i say the system was perfect?


You didn't and I never said you did


crazzywolfie said:


> 50lbs of lithium ion batteries will outperform 50lbs of lead acid batteries.


The RER AMP needs 200lbs of lead for a 34 inch cut, about 100lbs for the snowblower version.... or convert that to dollars when replacing with Lithium


crazzywolfie said:


> stuff will just get cheaper as they figure out better ways to make it


Perhaps, but rare earth is rare earth, and at this point I doubt it will ever get cheap enough.


crazzywolfie said:


> i know my brushless drill with lithium ion battery out performs a brushed motor drill with ni-cad or ni-mh batteries and charge way quicker.


 As already pointed out, you don't run your power sipping hand tools for an hour straight lifting tons of frozen water in sub zero temps


crazzywolfie said:


> the technology will get there eventually.


Perhaps, but it won't be with Lithium battery technology


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

HillnGullyRider said:


> Actually they've got it ass backwards. Ariens already tried this with their AMP series, they worked but they were god awful expensive for what you got, and the battery technology is just not there, I don't even think it is now either, nor may it ever be. People have converted them to universal lithium (the rectanlge ones) but they cost $2000 (rich folk's stuff). You pay for what you get I suppose. It's one thing to power little hand tools that need bursts of power for short intermittent duration, It's a whole different thing to run yard equipment for an hour straight in sub zero temps. Can it be done? Yes kinda, Can it be done well enough for commercial guys to switch? I don't think so. If you want the benefits of electric motors in powerful lawn and garden machines, use a cord. Not only will it be much cheaper, but you won't be tied to some soon to be obsolete platform designed with planned obsolescence.
> Gasoline works because it contains enormous amounts of BTU's in a lightweight compact liquid form, that and it's widely available, and the cost is so low that it's negligible. It's the maintenance and wear that gets you (and that's not totally eliminated with electrics).


Many valid points here. To be fair, it's not about cost effectiveness. Some people do try to make that argument, but it's easy enough to prove them wrong by showing how a $350 gas mower will outperform a $600 electric one and last for 10+ years, while that electric mower will probably need a new $350 battery at about the 5 year mark, at which point most people are just going to buy a new mower, putting the old one in the landfill and negating any argument they had about environmental impact. 

The real benefit is quietness and convenience. Small engines aren't exactly easy to get started and keep running well in sub zero temps. As for cords, there simply aren't enough amps available over household 120v to run something like this. 

The fact that two EGO 7.5 Ah batteries alone cost $700 would seem to indicate that this thing is going to cost way more than a comparable gas blower. But just like electric mowers, I'm sure it's going to carve out a significant market because the demand for a quiet and easy to use two stage snowblower is certainly there.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd like to see more cordless electric options but that said I don't think we're there yet. IMHO It's still more of a novelty than an economical work horse.
After a few years with it the owner is more likely to go back to a gas operated blower than shell out $500+ to get new batteries for the old blower. As mentioned, who knows what parts will still be available at that time, what the batteries will cost, less-more does something fit?
I see a lot of cheap battery powered mowers on Craigs cheap with dead batteries. They would rather sell cheap and get something else than buy a new battery. Tells you something.

.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I see a lot of cheap battery powered mowers on Craigs cheap with dead batteries. They would rather sell cheap and get something else than buy a new battery. Tells you something.


you could almost say the same thing about gas mowers and snowblowers. i picked up 1 for free near the beginning of the month. their exact wording "Doesn't start, maybe someone can fix it!". i am guessing operator error since i primed it 3 times and it fired right up first pull but clearly the previous owner must have been fed up with it. there are also tons machines that need carb cleaning at the beginning of each season that people throw out. i also see lots of gas powered equipment for sale that "needs a tune up" which means they need work. some people would rather just replace something than take the time to turn a wrench or pay someone to fix it. sometimes batteries are expensive but sometimes they are pretty cheap if you are willing to open things up and see what you need to replace. plus most of the battery powered lawn mowers you see for sale are likely the older ones with lead acid batteries. the lithium ion powered ones are a bit better as long as you take care of the batteries and don't let them freeze.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

bisonp said:


> The real benefit is quietness and convenience.


quietness and convience is not a novel idea, my 1980's 932017 delivers and it only cost me 80 bucks.


bisonp said:


> Small engines aren't exactly easy to get started and keep running well in sub zero temps. As for cords, there simply aren't enough amps available over household 120v to run something like this.


 Not true, The 017 has plenty of power and never trips the breaker. The problem with cords is that the farther you get out away from the supply, the heavier the cord gets in both weight and drag. But..when you're in close, like say the parking area near the entrance, I can have the area around the cars cleared before the gas blower is even up to operating temp. This comes in very handy if the cars don't have remote start and you want to bring them up to operating temps while you clear the bulk of the drive the standard way. I know it's nothing a modern SS or even cordless shovel couldn't also handle, but neither lift and place the snow the same way a 2 stage does.


bisonp said:


> The fact that two EGO 7.5 Ah batteries alone cost $700 would seem to indicate that this thing is going to cost way more than a comparable gas blower.


 Then why not make a 2 stage hybrid? (dual dynamo AC/DC 120v and 40v) like Snow Joe makes for the single stage?...That seems to me the proper route, really the only reason they wouldn't is because they like selling lots of proprietary batteries and new blowers. They probably aren't too jazzed about the idea their products would still be functional long after that expensive battery dies.


bisonp said:


> But just like electric mowers, I'm sure it's going to carve out a significant market because the demand for a quiet and easy to use two stage snowblower is certainly there.


 Again I've already had a quiet, convenient, dependable, electric two stage for decades, It just isn't cordless.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

HillnGullyRider said:


> quietness and convience is not a novel idea, my 1980's 932017 delivers and it only cost me 80 bucks.
> Not true, *The 017 has plenty of power* and never trips the breaker. The problem with cords is that the farther you get out away from the supply, the heavier the cord gets in both weight and drag. But..when you're in close, like say the parking area near the entrance, I can have the area around the cars cleared before the gas blower is even up to operating temp. This comes in very handy if the cars don't have remote start and you want to bring them up to operating temps while you clear the bulk of the drive the standard way. *I know it's nothing a modern SS or even cordless shovel couldn't also handle,* but neither lift and place the snow the same way a 2 stage does.
> Then why not make a 2 stage hybrid? (dual dynamo AC/DC 120v and 40v) like Snow Joe makes for the single stage?...That seems to me the proper route, really the only reason they wouldn't is because they like selling lots of proprietary batteries and new blowers. They probably aren't too jazzed about the idea their products would still be functional long after that expensive battery dies.
> Again I've already had a quiet, convenient, dependable, electric two stage for decades, It just isn't cordless.


Well considering the maximum a 15 amp circuit can deliver is 2.4 HP, I guess we'll have to agree to disagree on that. If it works fine for you, that's great. That's roughly equivalent to what one EGO battery can deliver. This will have two.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

bisonp said:


> Well considering the maximum a 15 amp circuit can deliver is 2.4 HP, I guess we'll have to agree to disagree on that. If it works fine for you, that's great. That's roughly equivalent to what one EGO battery can deliver. This will have two.


It's electric HP and it plenty strong enough to chew right though EOD and packed clay mounds(with tiller attachment) alike. No one is implying that cordless aren't powerful enough, the issues lay elsewhere.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

First video in action...dry sawdust which would make anything look good but hey it's something. Pricing is $1399 or $899 bare tool. So about double an entry level gas machine that probably has more power, but with nicer features and probably a lot easier to use overall. I can see the appeal, but I'm still skeptical how it will actually perform.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I actually see many people that would be interested in it.

Certainly intriguing to say the least, I'm impressed at the video, and someday will check one out in person.

I have 2 neighbors that have the battery powered push mowers, and one with a battery powered rider. All of those are quit, and do there lawns just fine.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

The smallest walk behind Toro 2 stage unit would be of more use in my opinion.

It would be more believable if he showed how it worked using the Consumer Reports method testing 2 stage snow blowers where they fill up 2 ten cubic foot wheels barrows with sawdust and add water and pack it and add more sawdust until the sawdust has soaked up all the water and can no longer absorb any water. 

When that is done they dump one wheel barrow full of sawdust and then dump the second wheel barrow load directly behind the first one and then they run the snow blower through the wet sawdust muck to see how far it blows the wet sawdust and they measure the distance and report that in their monthly magazine and their thick annual paperback book. 

He obviously does not know how to use or hold a knife correctly so that was an immediate negative.

The thing is you will always need 2 batteries as one will be a spare in the event you will run out of power in heavy wet snows and extreme cold always affects a batteries performance.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

leonz said:


> The smallest walk behind Toro 2 stage unit would be of more use in my opinion.
> 
> It would be more believable if he showed how it worked using the Consumer Reports method testing 2 stage snow blowers where they fill up 2 ten cubic foot wheels barrows with sawdust and add water and pack it and add more sawdust until the sawdust has soaked up all the water and can no longer absorb any water.
> 
> ...


Yes, that's the kind of "reviewer" he is, and other YouTubers claim he's paid by EGO. Still, it was interesting to see how everything worked.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

A couple immediate observations. 
1. They include two batteries because you're going to need that second one, and probably a third if it starts getting over that 8 inch recommended height.
2. I hope this guy doesn't live in Erie PA or NW NY.
3. Is that the top speed he has it in? If that's the top speed it looks like it specs out like a single speed Sno-Tek. They may have purposely engineered in snail pace to offset energy and power limitations.
4. Dry sawdust? Does he work for this company or did they just give him a freebie for the free advert?See #2
5. It does look capable if conditions are perfect, so are Sno Teks and the rest of the Asian gas blowers.
6. Why is this guy excited about an Asian built cordless two stage (1st of it's kind?) Didn't Ariens release the US built AMP24 a decade ago? Not only is this not the first cordless, It's not even the first offshore cordless, doesn't Snow Joe have a 2 stage that runs on twice the voltage? 
7. Do an image search for EGO replacement parts, I come up with next to nothing (even for their mowers). I'd wager you could be more successful buying AMP24 parts even though it's been long discontinued. 
Snow Joe is much better at offering replacement spares....Except, being an offshore product, their parts dept appears to consist of cannibalized machines. What happens when that supply dries up? If there is no exploded views attached to real part #'s in their EGO manuals, you'll be buying at your own risk hoping they honor a warranty. just like a HF product.
8. There's got to be a reason the big boys aren't taking the bait yet. They know the concept is appealing to many consumers. Honda definitely has the technology, R&D budget, and the resources in place.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

HillnGullyRider said:


> 7. Do an image search for EGO replacement parts, I come up with next to nothing (even for their mowers). I'd wager you could be more successful buying AMP24 parts even though it's been long discontinued.
> Snow Joe is much better at offering replacement spares....Except, being an offshore product, their parts dept appears to consist of cannibalized machines. What happens when that supply dries up? If there is no exploded views attached to real part #'s in their EGO manuals, you'll be buying at your own risk hoping they honor a warranty. just like a HF product.
> 8. There's got to be a reason the big boys aren't taking the bait yet. They know the concept is appealing to many consumers. Honda definitely has the technology, R&D budget, and the resources in place.


what parts do you really expect to fail so soon on a electric mower or even snowblower. there is a lot less parts on them to fail than the gas counter parts. plus i have heard from my neighbor that ego are pretty good about backing their stuff. he had a battery that failed which was his fault and they still replaced it. i would guess once find out what parts are in demand they will start selling them but may be a year or 2 till machine start being out of warranty before they really got to start worrying about it. 

just because the big boys got money doesn't mean they are willing to spend it trying to figure out how to make an electric snowblower. you let someone else figure out that crap and then just rip off their design like the harbor freight engines that are pretty just just copies of a honda engine. honda got it right and other people just copied them. 

personally it looks like it is a cool machine especially with the ability to control the impeller/auger speed just like the wheel speed. it will be interesting to see how they perform in real snow and how well they last.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

crazzywolfie said:


> what parts do you really expect to fail so soon on a electric mower or even snowblower.


????Hmm...Do you mean what could go wrong with a 2 stage snowblower other than this guy????








Right off the top of my head there is also this guy always lurking waiting for ambush. He's sure to make it a bad day.











crazzywolfie said:


> there is a lot less parts on them to fail than the gas counter parts.


All joking aside, yes there is theoretically less moving parts to fail on electrics, the problem is that when they do fail they fail spectacularly, Switches, control circuitry and widgets, wiring corrosion, motors, batteries, overload, broken connectors, mice.
Of course some of things can still be a problem for Gas. The difference is with gas you could go out and buy an entire power-plant in the morning and be clearing snow by afternoon and do it for less than the replacement cost of that Cordless electric unit's main wiring harness. Virtually nothing's propritary and troubleshooting is easier for the end user. In practice, there is LESS moving parts on a gas powered blower if you count the motive unit as 1 part.
Again I'm not anti electrics, there's plenty of portable electric machines that work damn good and are perfect for the right person and situations. These machines will outlast gas (probably by decades). If you're the type of person that can live with taking smaller bites and don't mind plugging in a 50ft extension cord, I highly recommend them because in all likely hood, what you sacrifice in power and speed and freedom of movement, you will be paid back in zero maintenance hassles (other than wear parts), and a machine that's always ready to rumble without pull starting or refills or dead batteries.



crazzywolfie said:


> just because the big boys got money doesn't mean they are willing to spend it trying to figure out how to make an electric snowblower.


 They already know how. Heck Honda already figured out how to make the motors without going hat in hand to China for the rare earth that they control 90% of.
So that tells me technology and research ain't the problem for this application.



crazzywolfie said:


> you let someone else figure out that crap and then just rip off their design like the harbor freight engines that are pretty just just copies of a honda engine. honda got it right and other people just copied them.


 Honda always gets it right because they are a big industry automobile manufacturer, they have zero need to copy EGO. and... Unlike Ford, yes there used to be Ford snowblowers, Honda doesn't shop it out to subcontractors who use Honda branding. Thier portable power is a dedicated division.



crazzywolfie said:


> personally it looks like it is a cool machine especially with the ability to control the impeller/auger speed just like the wheel speed. it will be interesting to see how they perform in real snow and how well they last.


 Hopefully this fits the bill for people that plunk down their hard earned money...The tell will be the Amazon comment section in a few years.
The few people that gambled on buying AMP24 seem to like them, Especially the ones that converted them to Li-ion from Ni Cad. They move snow adequately and they can still get some parts.
Ariens cordless two stage vs 8 inches

Snow Joe 80v two stage vs small driveway


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I have a GreenWorks 2600402 Pro single stage 80Volt blower that I picked up for $100 and it works surprisingly well. It's similar to the EGO single stage product. I have two battery packs to allow for continuous use (although I've never actually had to switch to the second one before the job was done) and I also modified a used Kobalt 140XB-06 trimmer to accept the GreenWorks batteries. I've since added the PS720 pole saw attachment with extension boom and the BR720 power broom, so I have quite a stable of 80Volt widgets and they all work great!


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

tabora said:


> I have a GreenWorks 2600402 Pro single stage 80Volt blower that I picked up for $100 and it works surprisingly well. It's similar to the EGO single stage product. I have two battery packs to allow for continuous use (although I've never actually had to switch to the second one before the job was done) and I also modified a used Kobalt 140XB-06 trimmer to accept the GreenWorks batteries. I've since added the PS720 pole saw attachment with extension boom and the BR720 power broom, so I have quite a stable of 80Volt widgets and they all work great!


Great to hear it works good,and those attachments must work really good on 80V. How big is your driveway? How many 16' cars can you park on it without blocking the sidewalk or apron, and the doors still being able to open wide enough to let passengers exit?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

HillnGullyRider said:


> Great to hear it works good,and those attachments must work really good on 80V. How big is your driveway? How many 16' cars can you park on it without blocking the sidewalk or apron, and the doors still being able to open wide enough to let passengers exit?


I usually use the GreenWorks for light snow on the driveways and for any snow up to 18" or so on the 12'x18' deck, which is about 10' off the ground. Either of those tasks usually takes 20 minutes or so. It gets about 30 minutes out of a 2Ah battery, and it takes 30 minutes to recharge so theoretically could go forever with my two batteries! For heavy snow like what is shown below, I use a Honda HSS1332ATD.

The main drive is 35' long and 32' wide, so 6 car spaces there. The drive in front of the barn is 32' long and 28' wide, so 3 cars or trailers there because have to leave room for the swinging barn doors to open. The extension beside the barn is 40' long and 12' wide, so a couple more over there (usually just the jetski trailer and the enclosed Model T hauler there - don't usually do more than a pathway in the snow down the side of the barn).

Main drive left lane (silver Hyundai next to BMW still snow covered), then right lane (fork lift out of view and empty space for Subaru behind it) and part of center lane (black Hyundai parked behind BMW 325xi Touring).
















This photo shows the deck, but it's the GreenWorks' predecessor, a corded SnowJoe. The GreenWorks throws better...


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

OK so not too long but nice and wide. You sure do get a lot of snow there in Maine, The deck looks like a perfect candidate for a single stage. The two stage cordless and SS I've seen all seem to have about half hour of run time in real world loads, perhaps that's the magic number they shoot for.? 
I have a 15 car driveway with two aprons and it takes the 017 about 40-45 minutes to clear 8" If I'm booking. The 017 is corded electric, 2 stage, 20 " bucket, auger propelled. I can knock it down below 30 minutes with the gas version, or with the PRO
I've only used the 017 to clear the drive completely a half a dozen times or so, because the other options are better and it needs a 100ft cord that I have to shift outlets once. I like to know the little 1-1/2hp 100lb 2 stage can take care of it all in an emergency. I usually just use it on the patio and in the parking area for between vehicles while the gas machine warms up. It's a great early morning or late night option though, because it's even quieter than these cordless I've heard, almost silent except for mechanical noise.
Do you feel the cordless is quieter than your Snow Joe, or the other way around?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

HillnGullyRider said:


> Do you feel the cordless is quieter than your Snow Joe, or the other way around?


The cordless is quieter. It has a brushless motor, while the SnowJoe had brushes that led to its demise.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

tabora said:


> The cordless is quieter. It has a brushless motor, while the SnowJoe had brushes that led to its demise.
> View attachment 168114


Interesting, do you have any idea approximately hour many hours of operation it took to reach this state?
I believe the Snow Joe also has a gearbox on the motor , does the cordless also have a gear? This also could be a source of noise. My 017 uses only a v belt.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

HillnGullyRider said:


> Interesting, do you have any idea approximately hour many hours of operation it took to reach this state?


I had used it about 1/2 dozen times, so maybe something less than 3 hours? It's strange that they don't stock the replacement brushes for their motors. This was the
progression of SnowJoe Customer Service messages...
Step 1: You're out of warranty (2 years, 11 months since purchase), we don't have the brushes; would you like to buy a replacement motor?​Step 2: Oh, Maine Implied Warranty = 4 years, where should we send the brushes?​Step 3: Looks like it will take a long time to get the brushes, can we send you a replacement SJ615E? (What happened to just replacing the motor?)​Step 4: Looks like we're out of SJ615E units, so we're sending you a SJ618E, send us back the SJ615E with this prepaid label once you receive the SJ618E.​The new SJ618E is still in the box, since I purchased the GreenWorks in the interim. I'll probably list it for sale this fall.


HillnGullyRider said:


> I believe the Snow Joe also has a gearbox on the motor , does the cordless also have a gear? This also could be a source of noise. My 017 uses only a v belt.


I can't tell whether there are any gears incorporated in the GreenWorks motor from looking at the parts diagram. The parts site picture below looks like it's direct drive... The impeller is belt driven, just as the SJ was.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Hah, At least that's some good parts service. We'll just send you the latest model! Do they offer extended warranties? 
You can tell their parts department consists of dismantling returned units, They take two broken ones cobble together one good one, list it as a refurb, then list the leftover spares on their parts pages. They are totally at the mercy of what the Asians send them and this of course means everything they sell is subject to discontinuation without notice. 
Seems like these are all tilt up web businesses, The Asians produce catalogs or web sites with their latest models on offer, and these businesses simply choose a color scheme that they purchase exclusive right to for a given area, and then tell them how they want the boxes an manuals printed. Bang, you're in business (as long as the ships keep steaming, and you can afford the agreed number of container loads)
I wouldn't buy one of these without buying TWO. You're going to need that second one as the parts department. or just use it till it breaks and hope the warranty is still good, if it's past date then just use it like a bic lighter and replace with a newer model. I'm sure EGO and Greenworks operate the same. Doesn't seem very green to me with all this junk ending up in landfills because there are no parts.

The gearbox is just a small primary reduction built on the front of the motor, If the PTO is not slightly offset from the centerline then it probably just uses belt and pulley reduction (although it can be hard to tell without dissecting)


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

HillnGullyRider said:


> ...I'm sure EGO and Greenworks operate the same. Doesn't seem very green to me with all this junk ending up in landfills because there are no parts...


Actually, GreenWorks/Kobalt (Lowes) appears to have good parts availability through mainstream parts houses, at least at this point. 





M&D Mower -- Search results


<meta name="description" content="M&D Mower - Lawnmower Parts">




www.m-and-d.com





EGO (Home Depot) also seems to have parts availability, unlike SnowJoe.





EGO Parts Lookup by Model


EGO Exploded View parts lookup by model. Complete exploded views of all the major manufacturers. It is EASY and FREE



www.jackssmallengines.com


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Well that's definitely a plus for EGO, real part numbers means they intend to stand by the product.
You could almost buy 2 predator 212's for the money they want for 1 single stage stage DC motor though.
I go for a picture search first because that's the best indicator of true stateside availabily
see for yourself
I come up with two ebay links for an Ego 56v motor and controller.
Yes, there is some motor brushes!
I know I searched Jack's for Snow Joe previously and they have nothing. HD and Big Box stores sell SJ's as well. SJ claims that out of the top 10 snowblowers (sales wise) on Amazon, 6 of them are Snow Joes. SJ just opened a bunch of distrbution warehouses(could be leases) throughout the country, and a refurbished service center location in NJ.
I became more curious about parts availability after I posted so I called them this afternoon and got the skinny.
Snow Joe does not offer parts except for what's listed under the product page. They will however send you the part via prescribed troubleshooting discourse & if it's a common malfunction and its something they can ship, and the owner can install easily with just basic hand tools. Other than that, they just send out a brand new unit if you are under warranty.
The refurb units carry a 90 day warranty and they do not offer an extended warranty. However, the employee told me that if you buy the refurb from one of the big resellers then the reseller possibly will offer a separate extended warranty for a fee.
If you buy a new retail unit from Snow Joe, the warranty is 2 years 90 days plus they offer an extended warranty (three years if I remember correctly) for a 10% premium (so an extra $35 or so on a single stage). The problem is their shipments don't seem to arrive (Snow equipment) until the end of September(which makes sense), and they probably sell rapidly and sell out by the following summer. This makes for gappy availability.
So then I got more pointed with my questions. I asked if the service department had real technicians that do service, He replied affirmative. So I asked them if they can go into the sub-assemblies to execute repairs and if so where do they get the parts? He didn't elaborate too much but said yes they do do that and the parts are available to them if the situation calls for it.
So I posed the hypothetical question; Let's say If I had an SJ product, but the warranty lapsed, the model is discontinued, I like the model and the color scheme that's NLA. I feel the problem is minor and nothing I can't handle. Could I get the technicians to send me the part?
And he said in that situation YES, if the part is still available, but it may take a while.

So It does appear they ALL are trying to make parts available, but they are such young operations the infrastructure maybe isn't quite there yet.

PS: On an observational level, I smell more than a whiff of Big Gov going on here.
China, Amazon, these guys standing in a brand new empty warehouse?







Could you imagine Honda sending you a new blower because they don't have a part?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

HillnGullyRider said:


> Could you imagine Honda sending you a new blower because they don't have a part?


That's the beauty of states' implied warranty laws... Here's Maine's: Office of the Maine AG: Consumer Protection: Consumer Law Guide

I've had to avail myself of it with Harbor Freight compressors that all seem to die after a year or two with no parts available, as well.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

tabora said:


> That's the beauty of states' implied warranty laws... Here's Maine's: Office of the Maine AG: Consumer Protection: Consumer Law Guide
> 
> I've had to avail myself of it with Harbor Freight compressors that all seem to die after a year or two with no parts available, as well.


That's good your state has clarified it, and yes the HF compressors seem to have weak reeds. There are/were lots of sellers on Ebay that offer stainless replacements. The problem is they spin them too fast and it creates heat that weaken the reeds. If you buy two and lower the pump speed to 600-700rpm in duplex(for equal output as the lone pump) they'd probablly last forever. The NE states from Maine to WV seem to have good consumer protections.

I was watching a bunch of comparo vids on cordless Single stage yesterday and the consensus seemed to be that the Toro seems to be the best as far as fit and finish, clearing to the surface, quality materials, and operation (except it's push/not auger propelled). It 's not the most powerful or throws the farthest, but overall it shines in other metrics.

Tabora, which cord did you use when those brushes burnt on the Snow Joe? (size length make?)


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

HillnGullyRider said:


> and yes the HF compressors seem to have weak reeds.


In my case, it was the bearings. 2 different models, 2 of each failed. On my fifth HF compressor now...


HillnGullyRider said:


> Tabora, which cord did you use when those brushes burnt on the Snow Joe? (size length make?)


It was a new Ace 50' 16gauge cord purchased specifically for the SnowJoe (size recommended in the manual). Here's the one: Ace Indoor and Outdoor 50 ft. L Orange Extension Cord 16/3 SJTW - Ace Hardware


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

The bearings on the pump? Aren't those bathed in oil? Are you talking about the big cast iron v pumps or those single cylinder?

On the cord, I saw a discussion where some guy was recommending a 12 gauge cord minimum for corded blowers, he was talking about too much heat buildup on the brushes with narrower cord, especially the 100 footers. He said use an RV cord even for 50 ft. I know it's not 12Awg at the inlet but he was saying the brushes act like heat sink if there is not a better path of least resistance.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

HillnGullyRider said:


> The bearings on the pump? Aren't those bathed in oil? Are you talking about the big cast iron v pumps or those single cylinder?


The bearing at the end of the connecting rod for the piston. No oil in there, sadly... These are smaller "silent" compressors that we just use for blowing dust off negatives, computer parts, etc.
The first two were these: 1 Gallon 135 PSI Ultra Quiet Hand Carry Jobsite Air Compressor
The most recent three are these: 1/6 HP 58 PSI Oil-Free Airbrush Compressor


HillnGullyRider said:


> On the cord, I saw a discussion where some guy was recommending a 12 gauge cord minimum for corded blowers, he was talking about too much heat buildup on the brushes with narrower cord, especially the 100 footers. He said use an RV cord even for 50 ft. I know it's not 12Awg at the inlet but he was saying the brushes act like heat sink if there is not a better path of least resistance.


Yeah, the manual specified 16 gauge for 50 feet or less and 14 gauge up to 100 feet. But I no longer have to worry about that any more with the brushless/cordless GreenWorks!


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

tabora said:


> The bearing at the end of the connecting rod for the piston. No oil in there, sadly... These are smaller "silent" compressors that we just use for blowing dust off negatives, computer parts, etc.
> The first two were these: 1 Gallon 135 PSI Ultra Quiet Hand Carry Jobsite Air Compressor
> The most recent three are these: 1/6 HP 58 PSI Oil-Free Airbrush Compressor
> 
> Yeah, the manual specified 16 gauge for 50 feet or less and 14 gauge up to 100 feet. But I no longer have to worry about that any more with the brushless/cordless GreenWorks!


1750 RPM? That's too fast even for a tiny compressor IMO. What lasts is more pistons less speed.


Don't those have a one piece rod and piston? Or is that just the older oil-less, They use a real short stroke and a flexible sealing ring, the piston is wedge shaped and kind of tilts back and forth in the bore. The big end has a sealed full radial ball bearing.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

HillnGullyRider said:


> Don't those have a one piece rod and piston? Or is that just the older oil-less, They use a real short stroke and a flexible sealing ring, the piston is wedge shaped and kind of tilts back and forth in the bore. The big end has a sealed full radial ball bearing.


It looks like this... It's the #17 sealed bearing or the crank big end that fails, and they have no spare parts. At least they keep replacing it...


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Yeah that's what i call the one piece piston/rod....I wonder if a ceramic bearing, or hybrid ceramic may last longer? I've see all kinds of problem with these, some don't even have enclosed crankcases, just a cantilevered platform (probably for extra cooling) that's bored and that cylinder #10 slips right in held in place by the head. Seen that platform break right off when these suffer catastrophic failure (because they spin too fast IMO)... IMO These aren't for free air blowing, blasting, air grinding, or anything where the valve or trigger is open for extended continuous air delivery. They'll run an air nailer, stapler, wrench, or light spray painting of small parts, but even filling of a large truck tire may be pushing it.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

tabora said:


> Yeah, the manual specified 16 gauge for 50 feet or less and 14 gauge up to 100 feet. But I no longer have to worry about that any more with the brushless/cordless GreenWorks!


Word for word from the Snow Joe hybrid Manual: When using an extension cord, make sure to use one heavy enough to carry the current your product will draw. For lengths less than 50 ft (15 m), a No.14 AWG (*or greater*) extension cord should be used. An undersized cord will cause a drop in line voltage resulting in loss of power *and overheating*.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

HillnGullyRider said:


> Word for word from the Snow Joe hybrid Manual...


Yeah, but this was a smaller SJ615E... From THAT manual:








14 gauge would certainly have been better, but they had the opportunity to specify what to use, and also to stock the replacement brushes that I would have happily paid for... Water under the bridge.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Ahh I see, apparently they do make different flavors of their A/C motors. The hyb has 13.5 Amp but they make up to a 15 AMP plus smaller units for the power shovels and the like. The only cord I see that they sell is a 50ft 14guage...I'm thinking perhaps they've calculated that it's not worth the cost of stocking all the different brushes for customers who are the exception (who don't mind servicing their E motors themselves)


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

Saw one of these at Lowes yesterday. It looks and feels like a toy.


----------



## 4getgto (Jul 20, 2020)

tabora said:


> Actually, GreenWorks/Kobalt (Lowes) appears to have good parts availability through mainstream parts houses, at least at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see now if you do a search on Ego "Lowe's " name comes up and not HD. Not sure that HD will be selling Ego anymore..?


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

So there's a few videos out there now. My thoughts: 

Throws much farther than I thought, probably every bit of their 50' claim.
Plows a lot of snow. I think the impeller and auger are too small. Probably how it manages to throw so far.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

Quality is questionable.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

bisonp said:


> I think the impeller and auger are too small. Probably how it manages to throw so far.


i don't know about that. i think the reason it might be able to throw as far as it does is because how much faster the electric motor can turn the impeller. they likely chose a smaller impeller because the larger the impeller the more snow you throw which will require a bigger motor which then requires a bigger battery. it will be interesting to see how they last and perform in the long term.


----------



## DJBenny (12 mo ago)

Hello All, I am in need of some assistance. I just received my 2-Stage Ego Blower and it snowed in NY. Ran into a few questions/issues. I have called Ego 3x times and they are clowns...they cannot answer my simple questions. Hoping you can help. The instructions say to hit the power button the main panel. When you do this the self propel lever will work as well as the auger lever. However, every time you release the auger lever....you have to go and press the power button every time. This cannot be right...it is defective correct? Also, the power button LED does not stay lit...should it? Again, customer service can't answer these questions at Ego....have been told I will get a call back...that was 2 days ago.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

DJBenny said:


> The instructions say to hit the power button the main panel. When you do this the self propel lever will work as well as the auger lever. However, every time you release the auger lever....you have to go and press the power button every time. This cannot be right...it is defective correct?


There is no "power button", so I assume you mean the "Safety Button"...
_Press the *safety button* and hold for 1 second, and the LED indicator will blink green. Press the auger-switch trigger (right hand) to turn on the snow blower while the LED indicator blinks._​​_When you activate the self-propel trigger and the auger-switch trigger at the same time, the auger-switch trigger will be temporarily locked. Release the auger-switch trigger (right hand) and the auger-switch trigger will remain engaged. This feature allows you to adjust the auger speed, self-propelling speed, and discharging direction of the snow while the auger rotates. To stop the auger, release the self-propel trigger and both the auger and the self-propel function will stop._​​So, yes, you have to press the Safety Button any time you are starting the augers from a dead stop. Under most circumstances, you would keep the augers spinning and manipulate all other functions with your other hand. This is the way pretty much every electric snow blower works.



https://egopowerplus.com/media/productattach/2/1/21-0324_snt2400_snow_blower_manual_na_v3.pdf


----------



## DJBenny (12 mo ago)

tabora said:


> There is no "power button", so I assume you mean the "Safety Button"...
> _Press the *safety button* and hold for 1 second, and the LED indicator will blink green. Press the auger-switch trigger (right hand) to turn on the snow blower while the LED indicator blinks._​​_When you activate the self-propel trigger and the auger-switch trigger at the same time, the auger-switch trigger will be temporarily locked. Release the auger-switch trigger (right hand) and the auger-switch trigger will remain engaged. This feature allows you to adjust the auger speed, self-propelling speed, and discharging direction of the snow while the auger rotates. To stop the auger, release the self-propel trigger and both the auger and the self-propel function will stop._​​So, yes, you have to press the Safety Button any time you are starting the augers from a dead stop. Under most circumstances, you would keep the augers spinning and manipulate all other functions with your other hand. This is the way pretty much every electric snow blower works.
> 
> 
> ...


Super helpful....thank you so much!!


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

DJBenny said:


> Hello All, I am in need of some assistance. I just received my 2-Stage Ego Blower and it snowed in NY. Ran into a few questions/issues. I have called Ego 3x times and they are clowns...they cannot answer my simple questions. Hoping you can help. The instructions say to hit the power button the main panel. When you do this the self propel lever will work as well as the auger lever. However, every time you release the auger lever....you have to go and press the power button every time. This cannot be right...it is defective correct? Also, the power button LED does not stay lit...should it? Again, customer service can't answer these questions at Ego....have been told I will get a call back...that was 2 days ago.


 So sorry to hear about your issue, If you got as much snow as we did I'd be frantic dealing with new blower problems, then I'd be angry because I'd have to call in a plow service. 
This is an older thread, I've since come into possession of a new 2 stage cordless, this snowstorm is NOT ideal for a batt powered blower. However (mine is a Snow Joe) there are some quirks with the controls and safety circuitry that are likely common to most of these cordless blowers. Mine will not start unless both battery are locked in place, the start key is inserted and turned on, and then the emergency shutoff is turned clockwise and released. Once it powers up then there are other controls issues but those are mostly due to ergonomics...Your product is still relatively new to the market, I'd keep trying customer service until you can contact the repair or refurbs department. If you do get it working, please give us an in depth performance review.


----------



## Jaskus (12 mo ago)

HillnGullyRider said:


> Actually they've got it ass backwards. Ariens already tried this with their AMP series, they worked but they were god awful expensive for what you got, and the battery technology is just not there, I don't even think it is now either, nor may it ever be. People have converted them to universal lithium (the rectanlge ones) but they cost $2000 (rich folk's stuff). You pay for what you get I suppose. It's one thing to power little hand tools that need bursts of power for short intermittent duration, It's a whole different thing to run yard equipment for an hour straight in sub zero temps. Can it be done? Yes kinda, Can it be done well enough for commercial guys to switch? I don't think so. If you want the benefits of electric motors in powerful lawn and garden machines, use a cord. Not only will it be much cheaper, but you won't be tied to some soon to be obsolete platform designed with planned obsolescence.
> Gasoline works because it contains enormous amounts of BTU's in a lightweight compact liquid form, that and it's widely available, and the cost is so low that it's negligible. It's the maintenance and wear that gets you (and that's not totally eliminated with electrics).


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

My son has a single stage Ego blower and loves it. I said, "wait until the heavy wet snow falls, that's when you find out what's really good" and what's junk. No problem for him though, he has a Compact 24 as a backup.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

bisonp said:


> First video in action...dry sawdust which would make anything look good but hey it's something. Pricing is $1399 or $899 bare tool. So about double an entry level gas machine that probably has more power, but with nicer features and probably a lot easier to use overall. I can see the appeal, but I'm still skeptical how it will actually perform.


This is why Consumer Reports is full of Kaka. You want respect CR?????? Come out to the Sierra after a 2 foot dump with all your snowblowers and test them here.
Then maybe i will listen to you.


----------



## ralphfr (11 mo ago)

DJBenny said:


> Hello All, I am in need of some assistance. I just received my 2-Stage Ego Blower and it snowed in NY. Ran into a few questions/issues. I have called Ego 3x times and they are clowns...they cannot answer my simple questions. Hoping you can help. The instructions say to hit the power button the main panel. When you do this the self propel lever will work as well as the auger lever. However, every time you release the auger lever....you have to go and press the power button every time. This cannot be right...it is defective correct? Also, the power button LED does not stay lit...should it? Again, customer service can't answer these questions at Ego....have been told I will get a call back...that was 2 days ago.


Just an FYI. The self-propelled feature is available as soon as the batteries are installed. The safety/power button is only to control the auger.


----------



## goddi11891 (5 mo ago)

Greetings,
I just picked up and assembled my Ego 2405 snowblower. I ran across a problem where the Chute-Rotation Handle was next to impossible to move, left or right. I called Ego and they told me to make an adjustment using the 'Swivel Nut' as shown on page 22 (figure 16) of their on-line manual. However, the manual I got with the unit does not show this feature, nor is there any 'Swivel Nut' on my new snowblower. They told me to bring it back to Lowes!!! Really???

I then remembered there had been complaints that the Discharge Chute would drift left/right and a Chute Kit was created to fix this problem. I watched their video (on their site) and it gave me an idea. I took off the plastic cover to find that the Chute Kit was already installed. The problem is that the two tabs of the Chute Kit that apply pressure on the gear are applying too much pressure. So I took a flat screwdriver and bent the tabs out just a bit to reduce the pressure. It is still tight but much easier to use the Chute-Rotation Handle. I informed Ego on how I fixed their problem. If you run across this with yours, it is an easy fix. See the attached photo. Gary


----------



## Lee Gillie (2 mo ago)

I took chute kit completely off (came with it pre-installed when it arrived today), and the stiffness continued. But I loosened those two black vertical 10 mm bolts (bolt on top, nut on bottom) that helped, but still not as loose as the floor model I saw at the hardware store. I really think those bolts probably should not be backed off, especially since it did not get rid of the stiffness. Ego says ship it back, which of course is problematic because you end up destroying the box to get it off the shipping pallet. I purchased from Jacks Small Engines as an Amazon seller.


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

Lee Gillie said:


> I took chute kit completely off (came with it pre-installed when it arrived today), and the stiffness continued. But I loosened those two black vertical 10 mm bolts (bolt on top, nut on bottom) that helped, but still not as loose as the floor model I saw at the hardware store. I really think those bolts probably should not be backed off, especially since it did not get rid of the stiffness. Ego says ship it back, which of course is problematic because you end up destroying the box to get it off the shipping pallet. I purchased from Jacks Small Engines as an Amazon seller.


Good luck resolving. Jacks is no longer owned by Jacks, now Northern Tools… Over the summer I ordered a power washer from them on Amazon… but 2 minutes after I hit “buy” I realized I wanted the upgraded model. I could not immediately retract my order and they responded they would not cancel my order even though it was not to ship for 10 days. It ended up turning into quite a saga that I won’t go into here. Key point to remember is Amazon is on your side more than Jacks. I won’t be buying from Jacks anymore.


----------



## Lee Gillie (2 mo ago)

Tseg said:


> Good luck resolving. Jacks is no longer owned by Jacks, now Northern Tools… Over the summer I ordered a power washer from them on Amazon… but 2 minutes after I hit “buy” I realized I wanted the upgraded model. I could not immediately retract my order and they responded they would not cancel my order even though it was not to ship for 10 days. It ended up turning into quite a saga that I won’t go into here. Key point to remember is Amazon is on your side more than Jacks. I won’t be buying from Jacks anymore.


Someone from Jacks messaged me through Amazon. He is trying to either get parts from Ego, or else find a local source to do the repair. I haven't heard any more yet. Amazon doesn't even know it was delivered yet, and says I can request a refund from the seller.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

My Brother bought the Ego snow blower and his only regret is he needs $900 worth of batteries to do all the neighbors he is committed to helping out (people who can't do the work). We have had 3 feet of snow in the last week so it got a workout. Two major snow falls, one was 2 feet over three days and one was a foot over night. 

He ran it for a bit to demo it for me (we had a major heating tech session to deal with and I could not follow up). the only issue I saw was lack of down force on the front.

It certainly threw snow a respectable distance. It would not work for what I do but currently I am also cleaning street out front and the shoulders next door as the city plows are way behind. It give us a wide spot to let people pass on what has been reduced to a one lane road. One of the deepest short term dumps and certainly this early in the season since the late 60s up here.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

My son is looking to get the EGO 2 stage now.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Auger1 said:


> My son is looking to get the EGO 2 stage now.


 Hey Auger, I'm in the process of building a dual dynamo 520 right now .
It will be 80v to start, but I'm planning for a 160v dual control system when completed. I'm using two ultra compact snow joe 2500w dynamos for a total of 5000w to the business end.
It will be (cog) belt drive to start but eventually I want planetary direct drive once I can work it out. In the meantime, It's easier to work out final impeller speed with belts.
On a 520, It should be a boomer, because the system already works about half as good as gas with just a single dynamo on a 24" bucket. I also may try a Briggs ETEK brushed DC, but I'm worried about run time and fitting enough battery on the chassis. I'm also planning to modify chute rotation for 270 degrees so it shoots at my shoulder during turns.




i


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Jaskus said:


> "Can it be done well enough for commercial guys to switch? I don't think so. ...."


after finally getting enough playtime with consumer 2 stage electrics, I stand by the above statement I made a few years ago. For someone with a small suburban driveway the $2000 commercially available units are now adequate for about 30-40 minutes of hard slogging...you'll need a second set of batteries not mentioned in the list price.

And other than Toro....just forget about spare parts for anything other than maintenance accessories...so tell that to your customer.

Plus, and this is a huge plus: It cannot be overlooked that claimed battery longevity hasn't come into play yet....If the batteries only hold 50% after 3 seasons then what is the true cost vs gas? batteries are toast well before 0% capacity, unlike a tank of gas....

OH and Jaskus , There is one other MAJOR issue I've learned since I made that post...... The proprietary battery tech is still out to JURY...
AND this is NEVER or very seldom mentioned in any review....You cannot just have your battery rebuilt when it gives up the ghost. Apparently there's 4 separate kind of tech that the manu's put into the batteries...Not all put in all 4, but the worst one is called malignant tech or something to that effect. It's a lot more complicated than just having your proprietary battery not work on other manu' platforms....It's actually "programmed planned obsolescence" In other words they arbitrarily set parameters of "x- many plays for quarter"

If your battery is left plugged into something and/or suffers exhaustive discharge ....It is all over...you can't just weld in new cells to a motherboard because it self destructs the chip once it falls below a set voltage level. You have to go back to that manu and buy a brand new $200 battery...And guess what? What If they switched battery platforms and/or none are available, or there is only old stock with highly questionable lifespan....In other words , wasteful consumerism on STEROIDS.

They may actually be putting timers in the chips so the MB fails after a set time period , say 5-10 years . the cells could still power something but the battery is effectively toast. I would not put it past them, the tech is there for such evil.

Here is a VERY informative video that explains just some of the issues in great detail....Anyone considering one of these new high (battery) powered OPE's should watch this vid in it's entirety.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

HillnGullyRider said:


> Hey Auger, I'm in the process of building a dual dynamo 520 right now .
> It will be 80v to start, but I'm planning for a 160v dual control system when completed. I'm using two ultra compact snow joe 2500w dynamos for a total of 5000w to the business end.
> It will be (cog) belt drive to start but eventually I want planetary direct drive once I can work it out. In the meantime, It's easier to work out final impeller speed with belts.
> On a 520, It should be a boomer, because the system already works about half as good as gas with just a single dynamo on a 24" bucket. I also may try a Briggs ETEK brushed DC, but I'm worried about run time and fitting enough battery on the chassis. I'm also planning to modify chute rotation for 270 degrees so it shoots at my shoulder during turns.


That will be cool, will be waiting for results.


----------

